# Your favorite stir-fry vegetable combinations



## captain optimism (Jan 2, 2003)

I have been making a lot of stir-fries lately. I guess they are a good springy food! On Passover I discovered that sweet potatoes are good in a stir fry. This was my combination, in the order I put stuff in the pan:

finely chopped leeks
ginger
parboiled sweet potatoes
pre-steamed cauliflower
spinach
salt and pepper

It was great!

Now I'm wondering what other vegetables I've been skipping in my stir-fries that might be good.

Also, if you steam vegetables together and have a good combination for that, I would be interested.


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

Sweet potatoes are one of my favorite stir-fry ingredients too - somehow the sweetness really compliments the salty of the soy sauce.

Tonight we had stir-fried sweet potatoes, summer squash ,and green cabbage with garlic and ginger in a sesame oil/soy sauce/ arrowroot sauce. It was yummy.


----------



## tricia80 (Oct 28, 2003)

Ditto!

Although i would be welcome to hear more suggestions...


----------



## kimberlylibby (Dec 28, 2003)

green pepper, onion, peas (must be frozen or fresh, no soggy canned ones, ewww), corn (same as above jack!), carrots, red peppers, summer squash, eggplant, yummmmmmy

I make a yummy fried rice that is seriously as much veggie as rice... it is soooo tasty. We had it last night and I'm still lickin my chops


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Wow. Am I a boring stir-frier. Unless I go out and get stuff especially for stir-frying (which almost never happens, especially these days), it's usually mushrooms, onions, zucchini, bell pepper if I have it, carrot.










~nick


----------



## alsoSarah (Apr 29, 2002)

I usually go with:

Garlic/ginger/red chili paste
Onion
Carrots
Mushrooms
Eggplant
Red Bell Pepper
Broccoli
Bok Choy
Dry-roasted, unsalted peanuts
Sauce

Kimberlylibby, I'd love to hear more about making that rice!


----------



## tricia80 (Oct 28, 2003)

kimberlylibby

Could we get you to post that rice recipe??? Please


----------

